# Spain in negative inflation



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

April figures show Spain has negative inflation i.e. deflation....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, I'm blonde!!! What does that mean exactly?? Is that why my shopping bill was cheaper this week????

jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ok, I'm blonde!!! What does that mean exactly?? Is that why my shopping bill was cheaper this week????
> 
> jo xxx


Deflation is when the amount of money in circulation decreases. Prices usually fall.
So yes, that's why your shopping was cheaper! 
But for anyone with debts, mortgages etc. it's going to be more expensive...
And the value of wages could go down...but Zap. started that already.
Deflation usually results in falling output.
Stop depicting yourself as stupid....blonde you may be, dumb you ain't as I said before!!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It means the average basket is cheaper. Unless you're average it may not mean much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

NickZ said:


> It means the average basket is cheaper. Unless you're average it may not mean much.


 ......and if you dont buy baskets???????????????  Sorry!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've just found this tho????????

Inflation in Spain rises to 1.5 percent

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I've just found this tho????????
> 
> Ah but.....this is at the end of the same piece:
> 
> 'Underlying inflation, which excludes food and energy prices, fell by three tenths to -0.1% in April, *taking it into negative territory *for the first time since August 1986 when the index was first introduced.'


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

NickZ said:


> It means the average basket is cheaper. Unless you're average it may not mean much.


It means a lot more for the economy in general tho'....


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It means a lot more for the economy in general tho'....


It means don't buy today what you can buy for less tomorrow. Which means less jobs. Japan went this way - you still see educated people there to this day living under the viaduct. According to Wiki the Japanese also maintained low unemployment during deflation which didn't help - but Zappy of course doesn't know what low unemployment is so all should be well 

Now if what we just went through was a 'crisis' we better have some more serious words for what in Spain is to come : any suggestions??


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> any suggestions??


Hammer Horror!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

nigele2 said:


> It means don't buy today what you can buy for less tomorrow. Which means less jobs. Japan went this way - you still see educated people there to this day living under the viaduct. According to Wiki the Japanese also maintained low unemployment during deflation which didn't help - but Zappy of course doesn't know what low unemployment is so all should be well
> 
> Now if what we just went through was a 'crisis' we better have some more serious words for what in Spain is to come : any suggestions??



So...if only the £ would firm up....euro is down against the $ but still not good against £......


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> It means don't buy today what you can buy for less tomorrow. Which means less jobs.
> 
> 
> Now if what we just went through was a 'crisis' we better have some more serious words for what in Spain is to come : any suggestions??


It's worse then that. It means no investment. If it becomes a mindset it means a death spiral.

The word is depression. 10% drop in GDP from the peak. I think Ireland has hit that point.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> So...if only the £ would firm up....euro is down against the $ but still not good against £......


As good as that sounds to me, I think there could be a lot of unrest if things get any worse here and they probably will!? A bit scary actually

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> As good as that sounds to me, I think there could be a lot of unrest if things get any worse here and they probably will!? A bit scary actually
> 
> Jo xxx


We should have rented the castle type house down the road (now a brothel). 
It has a moat and drawbridge.....


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> It has a moat and drawbridge.....


Remember the Bastille!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> Remember the Bastille!


And I'm no Marie Antoinette!!!!!!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> And I'm no Marie Antoinette!!!!!!


She was totally misunderstood (and couldn't bake for toffee).


----------



## JimmyTait (Sep 13, 2009)

'Chronic crisis' I think would be apt, no short term fix.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*The Bastille*



JBODEN said:


> Remember the Bastille!


The storming of the Bastille is a bit over-rated. The mob was actually let in. 

And to spoil another good story, Marie-Antoinette never said "let them eat cake." The phrase_ "Qu'ils mangent de la brioche"_ was reputedly used by Marie-Thérèse but the attribution [by both Louis XVIII and J-J Rousseau] post-dates Marie-Thérèse by 100 years. Post-revolutionary spin, dissing those naughty aristos, looks likely.

As for words describing crisis levels, if what Spain had up till recently was 'el crisis', what the Greeks now have would rate as a _kilocrisis_, what Argentina had about 10 years ago would be a _megacrisis_ and the depression of the 1920s would be [appropriately enough] a _terracrisis_.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Stop depicting yourself as stupid....blonde you may be, dumb you ain't as I said before!!



Leave Jojo alone, she knows what she's on about.
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

NickZ said:


> It's worse then that. It means no investment. If it becomes a mindset it means a death spiral.
> 
> The word is depression. 10% drop in GDP from the peak. I think Ireland has hit that point.


Yep, we're there. American firms are now starting to review the situation here. 800 jobs gone yesterday from 1 company alone. Otheres are also thinking of going. Just hope that it doesn't happen in Spain.


----------

